# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  اتصال C#‎‎ به mongodb

## zeynab-sh

سلام من این کد رو برای مشاهده اطلاعات موجود در یک پایگاه داده ی MongoDB ولی نمیتونه متصل بشه کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست؟

 class Program    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            MongoClient mongoClient = new MongoClient("mongodb://localhost:27017");
            MongoServer mongoServer = mongoClient.GetServer();
            MongoDatabase db = mongoServer.GetDatabase("mycollect");
            MongoCollection<BsonDocument> coll = db.GetCollection<BsonDocument>("mytable");
            foreach (var item in coll.FindAll())
            {
                Console.WriteLine(item.ToString());
            }
            Console.WriteLine("myProject");
            Console.ReadKey();


        }
    }


mongo.jpg

----------


## Seyyed_H_T

اگر سرویس mongodb بر روی ویندوز شما در حال اجرا می باشد کد var client = new MongoClient("mongodb://127.0.0.1"); بدون اشکال باید اجرا شود.

----------


## zeynab-sh

سلام ممنون از پاسختون
ولی سرور روی ویندوز در حال اجرا بود و با این خط کد هم اجرا نمی شد.
من فک میکنم مشکل تو نصب نرم افزارهاست یا شاید باید ویژوال استدیو رو آپدیت کنم یا .net framework رو
ویژوال استدیو من 2013 است...
در هر صورت هرکاری کردم نتونستم مشکل رو حل کنم و وقت هم کم بود بنابراین پروژه رو با جاوا در jdeveloper انجام دادم . در اونجام یه خطایی میداد که با آپدیت کردن jdeveloper و jdk مشکل حل شد.

----------


## Hamishebahar

سلام توی تنظیمات پروژه تون بیلد رو روی x86 بذارید و مطمئن بشید که سرور مونگو رو اجرا کردید.

----------

